
On the human condition – From Mesopotamia to the Singularity - sahilz79
https://medium.com/@sadeqali/on-the-human-condition-e9df3182b381?source=linkShare-fa964cfdcbbb-1507694196
======
sharemywin
I kind of disagree on a couple points.

1\. phones seem like there own era

2\. most of the wealth accumulated recently has been generated through
transferring large amounts of copyrighted material from individuals at little
or no cost to copyright aggregators.

a. google fair use and web links b. youtube and videos c. facebook and stupid
pics, conversations etc.

even the code that's copyrighted and transferred from the creators to the
aggragators.

